

Netflix for books - jor-el
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/09/our-dream-library-unlimited-e-books-for-less-than-10-a-month/

======
infocollector
Here is something that might interest you :
[https://register.blib.us](https://register.blib.us) [ If you own PDF ebooks ]

